# [REQUEST FILLED] San Diego Nov.1-6



## shalako2 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi, looking to stay in the San Diego area Nov. 1 through Nov. 6, preferably at one of the Welk resorts.  There are two of us.  Please PM me. Thanks!


----------

